# On calving watch today!



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

One of our beef/dairy cross milk cows, Candy, appears to be in early labor. She’s separated herself from the (tiny 5-cow) herd, and was pacing/looking towards her back end a lot. Currently she is lying down with her neck stretched out before her. 
If she was a goat, I’d think this behavior is just typical doe code - but cows are kinder in that they don’t make believe that they are in labor (in my experience)! 

She’s had 2 bulls and a heifer so far, and this time she’s bred to a Guernsey so we’re hoping for a heifer - with a better personality - to replace her.  She was due on the 8th, but decided to make us wait at least a few days longer...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy calving.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Now she's back to eating hay... but her pins are gone and she was streaming mucous!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Any change?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Lstein said:


> Any change?


Nope, not yet! She'll eat hay for a little while and then go back to that certain spot for about an hour - then repeat the process. I'd really like her to calve before it gets dark, but that probably isn't going to happen!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How's she doing?


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Any calf yet??


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Yes, where is the calf?? Why is Candy holding out on us??!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Can't wait to see the little heifer calf with the sweetest temperament of all


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

OOOO I hope it is a girl!!!!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks y'all! 
She had a perfect little heifer sometime early this morning.  She is just what my Mom (owner of Candy) wanted, color- (all of our and our friends' Guernsey crosses have been nearly completely solid in color - barely any white) and gender-wise. Thank you Jesus, for a live and healthy calf!

We also have two more cows due later this month.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

SOOOOO CUTE!!!!!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

So cute! Congrats on a heifer!


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Awww congrats!! She's adorable!
LOVE the cow behind her in the middle picture-- Jersey/Normande?? Probably a terrible guess, just throwing it out there b/c of the color


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Kath G. said:


> Awww congrats!! She's adorable!
> LOVE the cow behind her in the middle picture-- Jersey/Normande?? Probably a terrible guess, just throwing it out there b/c of the color


Yep! Great guess! She's 50/50 Jersey X Normande, and she's bred to an Ayrshire and due on February 23rd. We are SO excited to see this calf (hoping for a heifer)! 
We kept her 1/2 Red Angus heifer from her last calving, but unfortunately a foster calf nursed on her (the heifer) many, many times I'm guessing before we caught on to it, and she will probably not produce milk in at least one, possibly all of her quarters.  We're not sure whether we should just butcher her, or give her a chance. 
Anyway, so yeah, again we are rooting for the heifer fairy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Really nice calf there.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh what a adorable baby!!!! Big time congrats!!


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Beautiful calf! 

Why would the 1/2 Red Angus not produce milk?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

TeyluFarm said:


> Beautiful calf!
> 
> Why would the 1/2 Red Angus not produce milk?


Thanks! The 1/2 Red Angus was nursed on many times by a younger heifer, which is very bad and can somehow ruin their udder, and they most likely won't produce milk once freshened. Lilly actually got a very bad infection in one of her teats (it got huge and very hard) from it and we had to have a vet out.

We had this same thing happen a few years ago - a heifer that had been nursed on by a pasture mate calved and had no milk, and it never came in. Her calf, unfortunately, was full term, but stillborn. We butchered the cow a month later.

When I first got into goats, one doe began nursing on her sister and I was very worried, but when I asked on a forum, everyone said that they'd never heard of that type of thing ruining a goat's udder, which is kind of perplexing. :/


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

But calves will ruin a goats udder, they are not gentle feeders.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have to agree.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Nothing helps you understand how different your management practices might be, than seeing someone hold a doe for a calf to nurse off of them. .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Oh my goodness that thought makes me cringe horribly


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

We need prayers for our pregnant (due 02-23-18) Jersey/Normande, Sasha. 
Last week we noticed that she was looking pretty thin, so began slowly transitioning her to grain. 
This morning she is down and can't get up. She tried to twice and couldn't even get up on two legs.  
Our vet is coming any minute now.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Oh no! I hope the vet can help!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I hope it's something easily fixed, she's such a pretty cow.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh no  Praying she'll be ok!


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Praying for her and the calf... Oh man...


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

It sounds like milk fever to me I hope she will be okay!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks everyone! 
The vet came and gave her B vitamins and a calcium drench. She “went in” and the calf is actually in the birth canal. She gave her a shot of dex to hurry things along, and tried to get her up a few times but couldn’t. 
We’re going to give her CMPK at noon, and also something else (I don’t remember what it’s called...). And deworm her with SafeGuard - vet thinks it’s worms. 

I don’t know how we’re going to get enough water to Sasha. Of course she picked the place farthest away from the water trough AND any source of water!


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Prayers continuing....


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Also, on a happier note, Hershey is due tomorrow. Her calf will be 3/4 Guernsey 1/4 Murray Grey. 
Her pins are almost gone and her tiny 1 gallon udder is filling up! When we got her last year with her 7 month old heifer, she was producing 2-3 gallons a day, despite her itty bitty udder. It will be interesting to see how much she gives this year, as a 3rd freshener.

















This is Cinnamon, her 3/4 Guernsey 1/4 Murray Grey heifer from last year.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Beautiful... I might be a bit green


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Hoping everything goes fine. I just want to say you have the most beautiful cows I have ever seen. I didn't want cows until I saw yours.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

MellonFriend said:


> Hoping everything goes fine. I just want to say you have the most beautiful cows I have ever seen. I didn't want cows until I saw yours.


Awww, thanks!  God has blessed us with them, and we are so thankful. Hopefully Sasha, our best/usually hardiest cow, will pull through.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

So are you going to induce labor on Sasha?


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Sasha's mix would probably be my dream cow... she's really gorgeous. But all your cows are truly beautiful.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

mariella said:


> So are you going to induce labor on Sasha?


The vet induced her. So we should have a calf within 48 hours...


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Kath G. said:


> Sasha's mix would probably be my dream cow... she's really gorgeous. But all your cows are truly beautiful.


Thanks!  
We are going to get some Normande semen to breed a few of our heifers. Gertrude (below) is the one I especially want to use Normande semen on.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Oh goodness, she's so adorable!! What breed is she?
We've raised a few bottle calf steers for the beef and I was surprised at how much we enjoyed having them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

hope all goes well, they are beautiful!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Kath G. said:


> Oh goodness, she's so adorable!! What breed is she?
> We've raised a few bottle calf steers for the beef and I was surprised at how much we enjoyed having them.


Thanks! She's a Dutch Belted/Hereford heifer, the daughter of my favorite cow, Violet. She has some unique looking markings for sure!
This picture shows her DB side.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

How's Sasha doing? (worried...)


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

She gave us quite a scare about an hour ago... she was lying on her side with her head and legs stretched out, eyes rolling. She couldn’t sit back up on her own but my mom and I were able to push her up again. 

We borrowed a hip sling from a different vets’ office, and the first vet came back and they got Sasha on her feet! She’s walking, eating and drinking right now. We’re praying that she doesn’t go down again. Thanks all for your prayers!!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

As we thought would happen, Sasha is down again. After researching it (thanks Mariella!!) I think it’s milk fever, but my mom is not sure. Yesterday we did give her CMPK twice, and propylene glycol last night and this morning. Ive heard that calcium via IV is what a cow with MF needs. I asked the vet what she thinks and I’m awaiting her answer. Meanwhile, any suggestions? What else can we do?

My Mom doesn’t think she’ll make it.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I know this is by far the worst answer(and source, but I do love the show), but on Dr. Pol, when dairy cows have milk fever; they give them calcium via IV. But you have to be really careful not to give them too much if I remember right. So I would wait for you're vet to get back to you. Hopefully they do soon!


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Not that I'm speaking from experience, only research, but that's what I remember reading too: Ca via IV. And also like @Lstein said, you have to be careful with it.
Praying for your dear girl. Any calf yet?? (((hugs))).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, that is correct, it can easily be over dosed and stop the heart.

It could still be milk fever.
But there is a fine line when giving IV, you have to know what you are doing. 
Prayers sent.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

No calf yet from either of them. 

Sasha has tried to get up a few times, but she hasn't been able to make it. I think we are going to try lifting her again, although if we're (the vet, I'm not gonna try!) going to give her calcium via IV, it'd be way easier to do it when she's lying down. 
I gave her another bottle of CMPK, not sure what to do now as the vet hasn't answered.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm not even sure that she'd be able to deliver a calf on her own - she's so weak.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Awww, I'm so sorry. . Praying that she and her calf pull through for you.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

We were able to lift Sasha with the tractor again, but she was very, very weak and it took a while.  She ate a few bites of grain and alfalfa hay, but then went into a little side pen (our fault, we forgot to close the gate) and laid down again. I don't think the tractor can fit in there!

We called the vet (she should be here any minute now) and then headed to TSC to get more CMPK and a couple other things for Sasha. 
We came back and I hesitantly (was scared she'd be dead) checked on Sasha, and she is in labor with one hoof out! She doesn't look good though, I hope (and pray) she can have this calf...


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Bull calf, born about 2 hours ago. He had to be pulled. Afterwards the vet gave Sasha calcium via IV, and after waiting an hour, we pulled her up with the tractor again and she is now walking around eating grass with renewed strength! Thank you Jesus!

We're still not out of the clear, but this is definitely improvement!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

WOW he is just to beautiful!!! Congratulations.
I hope she pulls though for you. I think she will with her loving that baby so much!


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

THIS was the update I was hoping & praying for!! SO happy for you... I know she's not out of the woods by a longshot, but it's the turn around she needed.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay, glad she was able to deliver ok!!! Super cute calf


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she is doing better.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Congrats on the calf, he's so cute. I'm glad that the IV worked at that she is up and eating again. I hope she keeps doing better.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Sasha is doing GREAT! That first night after calving, I bottle fed the calf twice, since Sasha laid down and stayed that way the whole night. Then, mid morning (just before we were going to get the tractor) she got up, and hasn't gone down since! She has a good appetite and is being a wondeful mama. 
Her calf is SO sweet and friendly because of those two bottles, and the fact that we had to dry him off after he was born, due to Sasha being too weak. 









And then, Hershey had her calf (unfortunately a bull...) early this morning! And he's a beaut!


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

I am so thrilled at Sasha's recovery!! I was wondering... and wanted to ask how she was, but didn't want to bug you about her.

Congratulations!! I'm so happy for you! (even if Hershey gave you the wrong gender


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Oh my goodness...i just saw and started reading this thread. I was literally holding my breath reading through the updates. I am so glad Sasha is doing so well. Those babies are gorgeous!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are adorable!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I thought I should update this thread....

Sasha is doing fine now, although a few weeks ago we found her on the slant of hill, upside down and on her side, bloated and unable to get up. After flipping her over so that she wasn't upside down anymore, we rushed to the vet's office to get a hip lift, and brought the tractor over to where she was. But, miraculously, with a lot of pushing/pulling she was able to get up without the hip lift. She was pretty bruised from being on the ground struggling for so long (by the looks of it she was there at least a couple hours) but is doing well now and fattening up.

On the same day, a few minutes AFTER the above happened, our genius 6-7 year old little wisp of a cow, Belle, went into the creek (she was knee deep in mud), couldn't get out, and just plopped right down where she was, in a place where thick brush and small trees blocked the tractor from being able to get to her. 3-4 hours later we were, with the help of a kind neighbor, able to get her out. We had to cut through a ton of brush though.

Anyways, here are updated pictures of the crazy little calves, they are much bigger now!
Candy's calf:























Sasha's little bugger:















And Hershey's calf, Milton. He's the only one that has been named so far.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Did the vet still feel Sasha's issues were parasite related or likely milk fever? Or maybe the two compounded? I hope she stays healthy for you from here out! 

The calves are all so beautiful. I had never heard of a Murray Grey and had to Google away of course! Is that breed in the U.S. Or you ship in foreign semen to AI?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks! The vet thought that it was milk fever + a parasite issue, but we never ended up deworming her and she's looking fine now - besides still being a little thin. We weren't being too consistent with keeping minerals out for them, and we think that also had something to do with it. My mom wants to send Sasha to the butcher after her calf is weaned (part of it is because Sasha has incurable staph A in one front quarter, so we only milk 3 teats and leave the 4th for the calf), but I want to give her one more chance.

From what I've seen, Murray Greys are not common here in the U.S., but there are some ranches that breed and raise them. We bought Hershey (1/2 Murray Grey X 1/2 Guernsey) from a small scale MG breeder in OK that also had a couple Guernsey milk cows, and was wanting a lower maintenance, hardier cow that still had good milk production. She was aiming for a milk cow that was 3/4 Guernsey 1/4 MG.


----------

